# Bobcat



## strick.9 (Dec 16, 2006)

Four hundred and up for something descent. You may possibly find a taxi whom might do it for less but be sure to check his work first and his turn around.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

We charge $700 for a cat, I just mounted the purdiest one youd ever seen, I can send you a pic if your interested


----------



## NYBOWHUNTER.COM (Mar 20, 2008)

$950 for a bobcat mount in my neck of the woods


----------



## nealinMO (Mar 8, 2006)

$750 from one of the best bobcat guys I've ever been around..


----------

